# Rafting Peru....any experience on the Apurimac?_



## florcita (Sep 18, 2007)

We're planning a trip to Peru in late October, and would like to hear from anyone that has rafted with an outfitter down the Apurimac near Cuzco. We'd like to do a 3-4 day trip through the class III-V section, and would love to get the inside scoop on a safe, quality outfitter.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

You must contact Piero Vellutino and tell him Dana sent you and OMG CAN I GO???

http://www.terraexplorerperu.com/


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

the Apu doesn't suck. & like dana said, get in touch with piero. best bet is to Skype him. his written english sucks, but he speaks it flawlessly. his Skype address is: pieroterraexplorerperu


----------



## beach (Apr 9, 2008)

florcita said:


> We're planning a trip to Peru in late October, and would like to hear from anyone that has rafted with an outfitter down the Apurimac near Cuzco. We'd like to do a 3-4 day trip through the class III-V section, and would love to get the inside scoop on a safe, quality outfitter.


there are lots of commercial outfitters running the 2-3 day section. 'instinct' has some good folks there- talk to juan. some of the launches are huge israeli parties- so maybe ask about specific trips. pierro is awesome! a wealth of knowledge- but the apurimac is pretty mainstream. there is also an upper 'black canyon' that will add another 2-3 days of class IV-VI. put-in can be accessed by public bus. its also easy to jump on a bus back to cuzco from the take-out- avoiding the outfitter aspect. if you're at the level to do this... then definitely explore perus gems (colca, cotohausi, etc) while you're there.


----------



## doug_vilsack (Apr 18, 2007)

*Mayuc*

Did the 3 day trip last October. Water was a bit low, but a good time with some good IV. We went with Mayuc, on the main plaza in Cuzco. Trip cost about $120 for three days including everything. They have trips 2-3 times a week in October depending on the number of people interested. Very good and safe guides. Other companies that we looked into just directed us to Mayuc, so I'd say they are your best bet. If you do go with somebody else make sure you are not paying more for them to just send you on a Mayuc trip.


----------

